# What has most blessed you on the PB?



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 25, 2012)

I've decided to dedicate this thread to things written on PB that people have _found_ to be some of the GREATEST blessings to themselves. I'm talking about _fundamental_ truths that are _life-changing_ (I know the effect of a particular truth to our lives much depends on the degree of our faith in it). If possible, please quote the text you've benefited from, and explain the truth revealed in it. 

*NOTE:* If you think the truth YOU've benefited from is "too basic" to share with others, think again! The most fundamental truths are often the ones that are considered the most basic!

Ps. I'm sorry if this thread is not a good idea for one reason or another.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay, let me start. I learned just today how absolutely dependent our sanctification is on God -- not only the _progress_ of it, but also the _remaining_ of it. I've previously had a false view of sanctification which suggests that God makes us sanctified beings _independent of Himself_, that is, that we can exist as sanctified persons _apart from God's sanctifying spirit_. No, our sanctification is SO dependent on God that whatever His Spirit has ever improved in our character in our whole life as a Christian _may be taken away by God in an instant_, simply by totally withdrawing His spirit from sanctifying us. If God would totally stop His good work in us, we would return to the same state in which we were before our regeneration, there would be NO life left because God's spirit IS life, there is NO life apart from His indwelling in us.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 25, 2012)

What has blessed me most on the PB is probably the necessity to learn to assume the best in those whom I disagree with. I fail at this still, but I have grown immensely. There are vast differences among brothers and sisters here, which by no means makes me less willing to defend what I believe, but rather affects _how_ I do so. For example, I have no problem saying that I think paedobaptists are wrong on baptism (as they would me), but I would not hesitate to defend their integrity or desire to glorify the Lord. The fall has given us all a skewed perspective. I'm thankful that the PB is not monolithic.


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 25, 2012)

There are many, but here are a few with a slightly different twist:

-The huge resource of theological horsepower that resides here is really stunning. While listening to the radio the other day, I heard a prominent president of a seminary on the radio. He would get schooled here. As well, the vast historical knowledge of the board is a blessing.
-I have been forced to think about all disciplines of theology much more seriously than any other place I've been.
-I came here thinking I was pretty astute and found I needed pull out the pacifier from time-to-time. Sitting at the feet of some of our brothers is a privilege many will never have.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 25, 2012)

There have been many great and informative posts and threads. But perhaps the cumulative weight of many posts and threads has served not only to broaden my horizons, but also to make me understand, appreciate, and value the confessional tradition of the Reformed church more highly.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 25, 2012)

The PB introduced me to resources and topics to consider, that I never knew existed. Also it seems like we behave like natural brothers do. We may have disagreements on some things, but when someone or something (especially bad doctrine ) tries to do damage to the family, we all band together to protect.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 25, 2012)

The PB has been an incredible blessing in my life. I found it shortly after being fired from the pastorate in NC. Several of you prayed for me and encouraged me during the hard 2 years until the Lord placed us here. So, that's not intellectual/"theological," but it was a brotherhood that the Lord providentially brought me into during one of the darkest periods of my life.

Theologically, y'all have helped me to work through so many things -- but mainly covenant theology. I came here having left dispensational theology before seminary, having studied NC theology in seminary, and uncertain about what to think about the covenants. Reading the discussions here, the numerous articles, & working through the books referenced has been tremendously helpful for me in understanding Scripture and the faithful sovereignty of God. I have come to treasure the covenant of grace. As I've studied the COG, so much has "fallen into place" theologically. 

I know that's general, not specific -- but I love the PB! What an absolute joy to learn more of Christ from the faithful (& patient) brethren here! So very thankful to the Lord for this amazing resource, & his grace to y'all, from which I have benefited greatly. SDG!


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you all for sharing these things!


----------



## fishingpipe (Feb 26, 2012)

I've made a couple of (online) friends in my short time here. I have been greatly encouraged to read the thoughts of men who are much more mature in the faith. I have been sharpened. I have been challenged. The PB has been a great resource for me.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 26, 2012)

Short list:

* rat brains
* the knowledge that on almost any subject "someone" or "anyone" can be found 
* the Christmas threads, Lenten threads, and Piper threads for the reminder that most of us are not only capable of splitting theological hairs, but we are also adept at tying neat little bows on the ends of each split hair.

Serious list
* blessing of interacting with some amazing pastoral leaders and uber competent lay people
* blessing of hearing such incredible heart rending prayer request and witnessing God's anwers
* participating in theological discussions with such a group of well informed and thoughtful brothers and sisters. Some of you read books that most seminary grads (in broad evangelicalism at least) have never read or even know about
* being challenged to reconsider several of my own long held positions . . . and changing them as a result of discussions started here!
* this is also a GREAT place for learning about new resources, solid books, videos, and MP3s. I have benefited tremendously by recommendations and suggestions on the PB.

Continuing concern
* it is very easy to substitute preoccupation with the finer points of doctrine and mastery of minutiae for active engagement in ministry and mission. If we become the nerdy bloggers in our great aunt's basement, more expert on all matters of doctrine than anyone else while remaining content with sitting in front of our computer screens, we will become about as useful to the Kingdom as those middle-aged nerds are in "helping" govern our country.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 26, 2012)

DMcFadden said:


> Serious list
> * blessing of interacting with some amazing pastoral leaders and uber competent lay people
> * blessing of hearing such incredible heart rending prayer request and witnessing God's anwers
> * participating in theological discussions with such a group of well informed and thoughtful brothers and sisters. Some of you read books that most seminary grads (in broad evangelicalism at least) have never read or even know about
> * being challenged to reconsider several of my own long held positions . . . and changing them as a result of discussions started here!



Yep, That is a list I can agree with 100%


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 26, 2012)

Lots of incredible people I'm blessed to call friends.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 26, 2012)

Along with what's been mentioned above, I appreciate seeing what is occurring among reformed believers world-wide and in other reformed fellowships.



> The huge resource of theological horsepower that resides here is really stunning.


Love this statement!


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 26, 2012)

It's just great to have a place where bothers and sisters that are interested in Reformed theology can sharpen iron together.

We pray that light will continue to be shed by the Holy Spirit through interaction on the PB, that God's Church will be strengthened and His Name glorified because of the PB.

I've certainly learned things that wouldn't have been gleaned - or easily gleaned - from books alone.


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 26, 2012)

> Proverbs 27:17
> Iron sharpeneth iron; so a man sharpeneth the countenance of his friend.


.


----------



## a mere housewife (Feb 27, 2012)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Lots of incredible people I'm blessed to call friends.



This was the first thing that came to my mind as well.

Samuel, as far as the truths we've learned here that have been most meaningful to us -- I have been able to ask and understand things which involved entire paradigm shifts (regarding baptism and the covenant etc), but I think the thing that has made most impact on my joy has been understanding that God's will is His nature. It had a significant impact on my joy in His favor. Up to that time I had viewed the cross as something Christ did in history to placate the Father's eternal anger, so that God could have mercy on me. It seemed to me as if the wrath of God was this immense, eternal light -- and the cross was a very slender, tiny shadow of mercy reared up on earth to placate heavenly justice -- and salvation was in aligning oneself with that shadow. If only I could get and keep myself hidden behind it! And I felt that I was never doing it right. It has had more impact than I could express, to realise that God's favor for me is that immense, eternal light -- the cross is not erected in time against another aspect of God's nature, but flows eternally out of His will. I simply can't move out of the realm of favor into the realm of wrath, because God's nature is not in opposition to His will; and His will has always been to have mercy on me.

I'm sure I'm stating that poorly, but it was like floating on air to look up from what I had been reading (in fact it was some essays on Luther's thought, but it clicked suddenly with things I'd read on this board) and realise that even then -- and always before, and forever -- God had favor on me. It has quite literally (though not all at once -- by degrees as I've held onto it more consistently) changed my life.


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 27, 2012)

1.) Seeing and interacting with people who love the Lord God with their minds as well as their hearts.
2.) Learning so much from so many learned people here. It's been very enlightening and humbling at the same time!
3.) Hearing from people with a strong desire for holiness.
4.) Charity in the overwhelming majority of those here. Even on disagreements there is assumed the best of intent.

It's frankly one of my favorite boards to come to! God bless you all!


----------



## Bethel (Feb 27, 2012)

I am most blessed by the level of knowledge on this board and how gracious that knowledge is conveyed to those of us who aren't there yet...and may never be (depending on the subject).


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Feb 27, 2012)

a mere housewife said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of incredible people I'm blessed to call friends.
> ...



Amen, Heidi. That sure is a liberating and fundamental truth.


----------



## KaphLamedh (Feb 27, 2012)

PB has full of true believers of Jesus Christ who have edified me in many ways (links, books, sermons...). 
PB has tons of information about reformed belief. 
One thing has blessed me, here is not fruitless arguments about the basic things about God, Jesus Christ, salvation, regeneration...even threads about baptism have been really good, even views of presbyterians and baptists are different. Here can feed true fellowship with true brothers and sisters in Christ Jesus.


----------



## Berean (Feb 27, 2012)

I am blessed by the godly pastors who regularly post here, sharing their wisdom, knowledge, and special insight with us. And their humor, which acts as leaven, often when needed the most.


----------

